# Cheap Leisure batteries ?



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm looking to buy a Extra leisure battery.
The cheapest I've found so far is Wilco's 110 amp for £85.

Anyone know better ????


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Have a look at the Euro Car Parts website. They currently are doing offers on batteries. They also give free delivery.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Try tanya batteries.
kev


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

moblee said:


> I'm looking to buy a Extra leisure battery.
> The cheapest I've found so far is Wilco's 110 amp for £85.
> 
> Anyone know better ????


Same as a numax sealed but cheaper £79
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....872527&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2611wt_901
Delivery was fast and packaging excellent


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

I bought a pair of 110 from these guys seem fine so far http://www.shieldbatteries.co.uk/leisure_batteries.html
Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Codfinger said:


> I bought a pair of 110 from these guys seem fine so far http://www.shieldbatteries.co.uk/leisure_batteries.html
> Chris


How much springs to mind?


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

As I recall I paid about £75 plus the dreaded each for semi traction, they have stockist all around the country.
Chris


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The OP is looking for a CHEAP battery.

Yes I know, these tight fisted members can be a right pain but the sooner he gets a bargain, the sooner we will get some peace. :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

So we're looking for an improvement on £79 all inclusive for 115amp sealed. :wink:


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

747 said:


> Yes I know, these tight fisted members can be a right pain but the sooner he gets a bargain, the sooner we will get some peace. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
As a rule you get what you pay for.....................


----------



## silkcut1105 (Aug 7, 2010)

*leisure batteries*

hi try these i had three for 69.00 each.http://www.yell.com/b/Supac Ltd-Battery Suppliers-Merthyr Tydfil-CF483TD-222754/index.html


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

try these if the link works http://performanceleisure.co.uk/page/about-us/


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

*weight*

If you are looking at a new battery always check the weight.

The heavier the battery the better it is, as a rule of thumb.


----------

